
Scullog: Log File Streamer and Local File System Browser, based on NodeJS - sanketbajoria
https://github.com/sanketbajoria/scullog
======
jcrites
Looks neat!

A screenshot would be helpful, to get a sense of what kind of interface will
be available when I install it. Take a look at how NodeJS-Dashboard was
advertised: [https://formidable.com/blog/2016/10/12/introducing-nodejs-
da...](https://formidable.com/blog/2016/10/12/introducing-nodejs-dashboard/)
\- the screenshot gives you understanding at a glance.

I'd also recommend proofreading the page. It has some typos or grammar errors.

~~~
sanketbajoria
I have added screenshot. But, I am not very sure about proofreading. Is there
any built-in tool in github to check for typos or grammar errors.

Really thanks, for your valuable feedback. :)

------
sanketbajoria
Scullog, having capability of sharing the local drive to the browser. Stream
the log file via Socket.IO over browser. It run on any platform such as
windows/linux/mac. It run as service or standalone mode.

